# Videoplayer für höhere Auflösungen als 1080p



## Magogan (8. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe hier ein Video mit 2560x1440 Pixeln und möchte es gerne wiedergeben. Mit Windows Media Play und Corel WinDVD Pro 11 funktioniert das aber nicht.

Mit welchem Programm kann ich das Video abspielen?

Ach ja, die Datei ist fehlerfrei, hab sie zum Test auf YouTube hochgeladen.

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (8. Januar 2013)

VLC.

Es kommt auf den Codec der Datei an, nicht jeder Player kann alles. VLC kann (fast) alles.


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

Klite Codec Pack runterladen, installieren und mit Windows Media Player Classic vergnügen, mach ich seit Jahren so, ich mag VLC nicht. Zu überladen und groß, der WMPC ist viel schlanker und frisst dank Codec Pack ALLES.


----------



## Magogan (9. Januar 2013)

Toll, bei mir zeigt der VLC-Player die Farben falsch an, Schwarz ist eher grau 

Im Schnappschuss vom Video sind die Farben richtig.

Aber zum Glück stoße ich fast nie auf Bugs, im Durchschnitt gerade mal 3 pro Tag oder so ...


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2013)

Versuch mal Winamp.


----------



## Magogan (9. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Klite Codec Pack runterladen, installieren und mit Windows Media Player Classic vergnügen, mach ich seit Jahren so, ich mag VLC nicht. Zu überladen und groß, der WMPC ist viel schlanker und frisst dank Codec Pack ALLES.


Auch der Windows Media Player Classic zeigt mir Schwarz eher grau an. Aber wieso?


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2013)

Dann kann ich dir nicht helfen, das Teil hat mich noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Auch der Windows Media Player Classic zeigt mir Schwarz eher grau an. Aber wieso?



sicher das es am player liegt und nicht an deinen graka einstellungen oder denen am Fernseher?


----------



## Magogan (9. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sicher das es am player liegt und nicht an deinen graka einstellungen oder denen am Fernseher?


Ja. Die Videos sind mit dem Windows Media Player (der von Microsoft) nicht grau, sondern dort ist Schwarz auch wirklich schwarz.


----------



## Xidish (10. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich habe mich mal eben mit Deinem Problem beschäftig und bin innerhalb von 5min und paar Drehs promt zurechtgekommen.

Ausgewählt habe ich da das Video TimeScapes 4K (552 M.
Es hat sogar eine Auflösung von 4096x2304.

Man kann es sich dort downloaden (ist mp4 Format).

Dann habe ich Folgendes installiert:

1. Media Player Classic - Home Cinema (MPC-HC.1.6.5.6366.x64)
2. Haali Media Splitter (MatroskaSplitter)



> Dann in MPC-HC Optionen rein, dort zu Ausgabe hin und den Haali Renderer markieren.
> Dann wirds nochmal schneller laufen.
> VLCs H.264 decoder ist ziemlich langsam.


Quelle

Wenn Du nun den Player öffnest und das Video reinlädst, sollte es wunderbar laufen. 

*edit:*

Das Video gibt es auch bei youtube.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kzqNtqCnhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (10. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Toll, bei mir zeigt der VLC-Player die Farben falsch an, Schwarz ist eher grau
> 
> Im Schnappschuss vom Video sind die Farben richtig.
> 
> Aber zum Glück stoße ich fast nie auf Bugs, im Durchschnitt gerade mal 3 pro Tag oder so ...



Tjoah, was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich benutze das Ding seit Jahren problemlos. D.h. entweder benutze ich andere Funktionen, oder du machst etwas falsch und interpretierst es als Bug (glaub mir, das passiert oft).


----------



## Magogan (11. Januar 2013)

Dominar schrieb:


> Tjoah, was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich benutze das Ding seit Jahren problemlos. D.h. entweder benutze ich andere Funktionen, oder du machst etwas falsch und interpretierst es als Bug (glaub mir, das passiert oft).


Also irgendwas kann ja nicht stimmen, wenn Schwarz grau dargestellt wird. Auf YouTube und im Windows Media Player sind die Farben richtig, wobei letzterer eben keine Videos mit 2560x1440 Pixeln abspielen kann.


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also irgendwas kann ja nicht stimmen, wenn Schwarz grau dargestellt wird. Auf YouTube und im Windows Media Player sind die Farben richtig, wobei letzterer eben keine Videos mit 2560x1440 Pixeln abspielen kann.



Das wäre einen Versuch wert....


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]





> [/font]





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Man muß im VLC -->Einstellungen -->Standardwerte setzen, dann ist schwarz wieder schwarz. Warum und was sich da verstellt hat, weiß ich nicht. Habe nie manuell Änderungen nach der Installation vorgenommen.



Quelle: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]http://support2.magi...pic=38696&st=20[/font]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Januar 2013)

Das liegt am Software/Hardware-Rendering. 
Probier mal im MPC die verschiedenen DirectShow Video modes. Musst aber gaube den player nachm OK neu starten.

Im VLC das gleiche, overlay aktivieren und eventuell andere ausgabe probieren.


----------



## xynlovesit (12. Januar 2013)

Habe mir das Timescapes Video runtergeladen, welches eine Aufloesung von 2560x1440 Pixeln hat und ich kann es problemlos mit QuickTime Player abspielen auf Mac. Nur der VLC Player macht mir 2 schwarze dicken Balke auf beiden linken und rechten Seiten vom Bildschirm. 

Gibt doch QuickTime Player auch fuer Windows, richtig? Muss halt im mp4 Format sein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Januar 2013)

Niemand will den quicktime player für windows haben... das ding ist großer großer mist


----------



## Xidish (12. Januar 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Das liegt am Software/Hardware-Rendering.
> Probier mal im MPC die verschiedenen DirectShow Video modes. Musst aber gaube den player nachm OK neu starten.
> Im VLC das gleiche, overlay aktivieren und eventuell andere ausgabe probieren.


Ich hab's doch oben bereits geschrieben wie es mit dem MPC am besten geht (max 5min vom googlen bis zur Einrichtung).
Einfach installieren und Filme abspielen. 

Und für gewisse Formate ist der Quicktimeplayer sogar notwendig.
Der Eine mag ihn, der Andere nicht - nur interessiert das hier Niemanden!


----------



## xynlovesit (12. Januar 2013)

Samma! Wollte ja hier nur mal meine Meinung und etwas Hilfe dazugeben :b Mensch..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Samma! Wollte ja hier nur mal meine Meinung und etwas Hilfe dazugeben :b Mensch..


Smiley vergessen   
War nicht persönlich, wenn du nur Macs hast, kannst das ja auch nicht wissen.


@Xidish
Das war auch nur ein Zusatz. Das sind die Optionen die man mal checken sollte. Vlt ist das je nach Treibern und System nicht richtig voreinsgestellt.
Inzischen passt bei mir MPC+CCCP zwar immer, aber es gab Zeiten, wo ich eben erstmal manuell umstellen musste, weil default grau war.


----------



## xynlovesit (13. Januar 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Smiley vergessen
> War nicht persönlich, wenn du nur Macs hast, kannst das ja auch nicht wissen.




Weiss schon was meinst


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Klite Codec Pack runterladen, installieren und mit Windows Media Player Classic vergnügen, mach ich seit Jahren so, ich mag VLC nicht. Zu überladen und groß, der WMPC ist viel schlanker und frisst dank Codec Pack ALLES.



Diese ganzen Codec-Packs enthalten alle immer irgendwelche veralteten Codecs mit diversen Sicherheitslücken. Ich kann nur dringend alle die das lesen, von deren Verwendung abraten.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (14. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also irgendwas kann ja nicht stimmen, wenn Schwarz grau dargestellt wird. Auf YouTube und im Windows Media Player sind die Farben richtig, wobei letzterer eben keine Videos mit 2560x1440 Pixeln abspielen kann.



Was nicht stimmt sind deine Einstellungen, wie auch bereits gesagt wurde. Das die Standardwerte zu deinem System nicht kompatibel sind ist einfach Pech.


----------

